# 1911 .40



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am looking to get myself my first 1911 in .40 and was looking for recomendations. Accuracy is a top priority followed very closely by reliability. This will be mostly just for target practice but will be carried every so often so I am thinking no longer than a 5" barrel. I've started looking at what seems to be the standards including kimber, springfield, S&W, and STI. I have a budget of $1000 and like anyone I am looking to get the most out of it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Why a 40cal, especailly in a 1911? Not that I am knocking your choice of caliber, just gotta ask?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Draeger.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

couple of simple reasons
I am a fan of .40 and its cheaper to shoot. I would get a 9mm but after doing a little research I havent found a company that seems to have worked out all the kinks to my liking and that fits my budget
not that I have ruled out 45 all together but for now thats stick w/ .40


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok so why not go for the .45 as it will more than likely cost the same if not more to find a 1911 in .40cal. Here's mine for under $800. S&W 1911 .45 scpd. 41/4" barrel.









Best Baldy.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

i assume your fully enjoying ur S&W baldy?


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Not meaning to knock your choice of caliber, regardless of firearm. Variety can be an interesting thing and I asked the question "why" to the 40cal mostly because it seems odd and somewhat un-natural to see a 1911 chambered in something other then 45cal. I didn't want a 9mm/40cal.45cal bebate again...

Also it is no secert that I have found no reason to favor a 40cal over a 9mm, there is a very, very small differance in realworld ballistics between the two rounds, despite all the hype you read. 

If you want to shoot a 40cal, by all means do so and enjoy. just don't jump on the 40cal bandwagon beause everyone says its king


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

the only reason im inclined to favor 40 over 9mm in this particular application is because I have heard bad things about 9mm 1911 models but i havent seen much about issues with .40


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Avsmusicl1 to answer your question to me, Yes I enjoy my S&W very much. It has well over a 1,000 flawless rounds through it. It is my #1 carry gun when I leave the house. I reload my own ammo and it has had a mixed diet of everything under the sun run through it. Good luck on your choice.

Best Baldy..


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*40 Cal 1911*

Which companies actually make .40 cal 1911s? I haven't run accross any myself.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

noproblem5671 said:


> Which companies actually make .40 cal 1911s? I haven't run accross any myself.


STI and Para-Ordnance, to name two off the top of my head.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know that Kimber's 9mm is a real shooter. One of the ladys that works down at the range has one. She can make that puppy bark. She also does all her own reloading for it.
I think that new little Springfield is going to be made in 9mm,.40cal and .45Glock. It's a scaled down 1911 design.


----------

